# I was told this was a Clown Pleco by LFS?



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

From my research I still cant make myself feel confident that this is a clown pleco from what Ive seen It look like neither a clown or a common pleco it is very green witha swirly head and a slightly stiped tail. I kind of look like a clown but im not a 100%. I really wanted A clown due to the fact I only have a 29 gallon. What do you all think?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is about as close as i could find on a quick scan....L448.....LDA O68...

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_image.php?species=panaque+sp(lda068)&image_id=7648


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

THe pictures are not the best but, it looks like the color might be slightly off from a clown pleco, not to mention the stripes are different. Im not sure what it would be, probably what he^ said. 

Turn off the flash and take more pics.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it's a clown (Panaque maccus). The stripes look normal... their stripes can vary from obvious ones to reticulation.


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks yeah I think it is a clown pleco though it doesnt seem to look much anything Ive seen on the internet. Hes definately striped although hes also very greenish and swirly. I guess time will tell.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont know man, usually a Clown Plecos stripes are much larger and usually are in straight lines going across the body. Not to mention the color is usually much lighter, because they hide in sand, and thats their camouflage. The last time I remember seeing one is the stripes were a very light brown, almost yellow/tan, and the rest of the body was a little darker brown.

Though to be honest I dont know what else it would be, other than just some L number. Of course my description is from the last time I saw them at my LFS and the one I used to have.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Clown Pleco = 

L-104
L-162
L-206
L-448

LDA-022
LDA-026
LDA-067
LDA-068

actually 3 different species that all have more than 1 L or LDA number....


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah I saw saw a couple on that site you posted in your last reply thats a pretty cool website. Looks most like that L448 your right which is a clown. Thanks alot!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> Clown Pleco =
> 
> L-104
> L-162
> ...


I should have known better.


----------

